# New Martin AD in Traditional Bowhunter Magazine



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

No she does not come with the bow.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2003)

Boy O'Boy, The limbs on that BabY looks pretty smooth.....I would like to String her up and wing a few...

Martin is up to Date....................


----------



## tony60x (Jun 2, 2002)

Just a cheep ploy to sell bows - I hope we see more of it.

cheers


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*shoooting*

I hope she is not on the line.......no one will hit the target..!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jacko (Feb 1, 2003)

Where's the bow?????


----------



## razors edge (Nov 19, 2002)

*martin ad*

What Bow!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

she has a very nice smile


----------

